# For



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

What is average flying time of FOR? My birds fly for 2-3 hours. Is that good or bad?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

What is an FOR?


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

i think flying orental rollers


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> What is an FOR?


Flying Oriental Rollers


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

i think 2-3hr never rasied them but i have budys who do


----------



## becege (Mar 12, 2003)

Mine fly for an hour about each time. Sometimes maybe half an hour more.


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

becege said:


> Mine fly for an hour about each time. Sometimes maybe half an hour more.


How old are they? I fly mine 2 times a day. 7:30-10:00 and 2:00-5:00.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Mine normally fly an hour or so.


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

*Here are they*

These are my 4 survivors


----------

